# Apache-2.2.27 fails to compile on a Pax hardened system

## elmar283

With an update Apache-2.2.27 fails to build because it cannot cat permission on building on /var/tmp

The mistakes is that it cannot run 'pcre-config'.

When I try to run that myself I get:

```

elmarotter@ZaphodBeeblebrox ~ $ sudo /var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.27/temp/pcre-config 

Wachtwoord: 

/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.27/temp/pcre-config: regel 3: exec: libpcre: niet gevonden

```

Translation: libprce: not found.

I have libprce build and have rebuild it, but that doesn't help.

```
elmarotter@ZaphodBeeblebrox ~ $ eix libpcre

[I] dev-libs/libpcre

     Available versions:  (3) 7.9-r1 8.02 8.12 ~8.13 ~8.13-r1 ~8.20 ~8.21 8.30-r2 ~8.31 ~8.32 ~8.32-r1 8.33 ~8.33-r1 ~8.34 ~8.35

       {bzip2 +cxx doc +jit libedit pcre16 pcre32 +readline +recursion-limit static-libs unicode zlib ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}

     Installed versions:  8.33(3)(15:08:36 23-04-14)(bzip2 cxx readline recursion-limit unicode zlib -jit -libedit -pcre16 -pcre32 -static-libs)

     Homepage:            http://www.pcre.org/

     Description:         Perl-compatible regular expression library

```

This is the error message:

```
>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.27/work/httpd-2.2.27 ...

/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.27/temp/environment: /var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.27/temp/pcre-config: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied

 * Could not execute /var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.27/temp/pcre-config; do you have bad mount

 * permissions in /var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.27/temp or have TPE turned on in your kernel?

 * ERROR: www-servers/apache-2.2.27::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   check your runtime settings #500928

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3996:  Called apache-2_src_configure

 *   environment, line  742:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "check your runtime settings #500928";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=www-servers/apache-2.2.27::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=www-servers/apache-2.2.27::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.27/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.27/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.27/work/httpd-2.2.27'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.27/work/httpd-2.2.27'

>>> Failed to emerge www-servers/apache-2.2.27, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.27/temp/build.log'
```

```

elmarotter@ZaphodBeeblebrox ~ $ sudo cat /var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.27/temp/build.log

Wachtwoord: 

 * Package:    www-servers/apache-2.2.27

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: patrick@gentoo.org polynomial-c@gentoo.org

 * USE:        apache2_modules_actions apache2_modules_alias apache2_modules_auth_basic apache2_modules_auth_digest apache2_modules_authn_alias apache2_modules_authn_anon apache2_modules_authn_dbm apache2_modules_authn_default apache2_modules_authn_file apache2_modules_authz_dbm apache2_modules_authz_default apache2_modules_authz_groupfile apache2_modules_authz_host apache2_modules_authz_owner apache2_modules_authz_user apache2_modules_autoindex apache2_modules_cache apache2_modules_cgi apache2_modules_cgid apache2_modules_dav apache2_modules_dav_fs apache2_modules_dav_lock apache2_modules_deflate apache2_modules_dir apache2_modules_disk_cache apache2_modules_env apache2_modules_expires apache2_modules_ext_filter apache2_modules_file_cache apache2_modules_filter apache2_modules_headers apache2_modules_include apache2_modules_info apache2_modules_log_config apache2_modules_logio apache2_modules_mem_cache apache2_modules_mime apache2_modules_mime_magic apache2_modules_negotiation apache2_modules_rewrite apache2_modules_setenvif apache2_modules_speling apache2_modules_status apache2_modules_unique_id apache2_modules_userdir apache2_modules_usertrack apache2_modules_vhost_alias apache2_mpms_prefork elibc_glibc kernel_linux ssl userland_GNU x86

 * FEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

 * 

 * Selected MPM: prefork

 * 

 * Please note that you need SysV IPC support in your kernel.

 * Make sure CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y is set.

 * 

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking httpd-2.2.27.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.27/work

>>> Unpacking gentoo-apache-2.2.23-20121012.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.27/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.27/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.27/work/httpd-2.2.27 ...

 * Applying 00_all_gentoo_base.patch ...                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying 01_all_mod_rewrite_ampescape.patch ...                       [ ok ]

 * Applying 03_all_gentoo_apache-tools.patch ...                         [ ok ]

 * Applying 10_all_apxs_ldflags.patch ...                                [ ok ]

 * Applying 20_all_peruser_0.4.0-rc2.patch ...                           [ ok ]

 * Applying 21_all-itk-20110321.patch ...                                [ ok ]

 * Applying 25_all-apply_to_2.2.21-CVE-2011-3368.patch ...               [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.27/work/httpd-2.2.27' ...

 * Running aclocal -I build ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf -I build ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader -I build ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: httpd-2.2.27/

 * Running elibtoolize in: httpd-2.2.27/build/

 *   Applying portage/1.5.10 patch ...

 *   Applying sed/1.5.6 patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed/1.5.26 patch ...

 * Running elibtoolize in: httpd-2.2.27/srclib/apr/

 *   Applying target-nm/2.4.2 patch ...

 * Running elibtoolize in: httpd-2.2.27/srclib/apr-util/

 * Running elibtoolize in: httpd-2.2.27/srclib/apr-util/xml/expat/

 *   Applying target-nm/2.4.2 patch ...

 * Running elibtoolize in: httpd-2.2.27/srclib/apr-util/xml/expat/conftools/

 *   Applying install-sh/1.5 patch ...

 *   Applying portage/1.5.10 patch ...

 *   Applying sed/1.5.6 patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed/1.5.26 patch ...

 * Running elibtoolize in: httpd-2.2.27/srclib/apr/build/

 *   Applying portage/1.5.10 patch ...

 *   Applying sed/1.5.6 patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed/1.5.26 patch ...

 * Running elibtoolize in: httpd-2.2.27/srclib/pcre/

 * Applying gentoo-apache-2.2.23-initd_fixups.patch ...                  [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.27/work/httpd-2.2.27 ...

/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.27/temp/environment: /var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.27/temp/pcre-config: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied

 * Could not execute /var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.27/temp/pcre-config; do you have bad mount

 * permissions in /var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.27/temp or have TPE turned on in your kernel?

 * ERROR: www-servers/apache-2.2.27::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   check your runtime settings #500928

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3996:  Called apache-2_src_configure

 *   environment, line  742:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "check your runtime settings #500928";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=www-servers/apache-2.2.27::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=www-servers/apache-2.2.27::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.27/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.27/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.27/work/httpd-2.2.27'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.27/work/httpd-2.2.27'
```

```
elmarotter@ZaphodBeeblebrox ~ $ emerge --info '=www-servers/apache-2.2.27::gentoo'

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (hardened/linux/x86, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.13.6-hardened-r3 i686)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.13.6-hardened-r3-i686-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_Z530_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     2060964 total,     58308 free

KiB Swap:     976556 total,    950636 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 23 Apr 2014 13:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ http://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.tiscali.nl/pub/mirror/gentoo/ http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo rsync://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/gentoo"

LANG="nl_NL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync2.nl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl acpi alsa apache2 apm autoip avahi berkdb bonjour bzip2 cifs cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dbus dri exif expat fbcon fuse gd gdbm geoip gif gs hardened iconv imagemagick imap inotify ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k libnotify libwww lm_sensor lock maildir md5sum mdnsresponder-compat mmx modules mp3 mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl ntp offensive openmp openssl pam pax_kernel pcre pear perl php pic pmu png policykit pulseaudio python readline samba sasl sdl session slang spamassassin sql sqlite sqlite2 sse sse2 ssl startup-notification tcpd thunar tiff udev unicode urandom webkit x86 xml xtpax zeroconf zip zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="intel" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner \ authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="prefork" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en nl" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3 php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

----------

## Hu

Your quoted output suggests some possible causes.  Have you checked them?  Also read the bug cited in the output. *elmar283 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.27/temp/environment: /var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.27/temp/pcre-config: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
> 
> ...

 

----------

